# Can I hard-boil eggs in slow cooker?



## jabbur (Jan 17, 2008)

I am currently without a stove.  Has anyone ever cooked hard boiled eggs in slow cooker?  Is this possible?  I have one that sits on a base that can be used as a griddle so it gets pretty hot but I don't think things actually boil.  I bought 3 dozen eggs recently to make ham salad and need to get them cooked.  My new stove comes Monday so may wait until then but thought maybe the slow cooker could do the job.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd say if your slow cooker can boil water, it can cook the eggs properly.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 17, 2008)

Put some water in your slow cooker, turn it to HIGH and leave it there until it gets up to temp.  Test the temperature of the water with a thermometer.  If it registers 212F, the water's reached its boiling point.


----------



## sage™ (Jan 17, 2008)

since your slow cooker has a base just use a regular pan instead of the crock. It should get hotter that way and it should work. They dont have to get to a full rolling boil to cook.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 17, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Put some water in your slow cooker, turn it to HIGH and leave it there until it gets up to temp. Test the temperature of the water with a thermometer. If it registers 212F, the water's reached its boiling point.


 

...and it should be bubbling merrily as well...


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 17, 2008)

Add several tbsp water into slow cooker, use "high" mode to keep slow cooker warm. Boil water with tea pot (or any other pots), then quickly pour boiling water into slow cooker. In this way, water will be brought to boil again faster. And, use as little water as you can, because the more water, the slower to reach high temperature.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks all.  Guess I'll do a test run of just water on high to see if it boils.  ChefRuby has a good idea.  Maybe get the water boiling in the microwave first.  I don't have anything but microwave, toaster oven and crockpot until Monday.  Just a big gaping hole where the old stove unit was.  It was a drop in and we bought a free standing one so we had to remove some countertop to make the new one fit.  DH did a good job with it but had to do it last weekend to be sure we could put a free standing one in that spot before we bought one!  Now this weekend he'll put an outlet in (old one was hard-wired in) and we'll be ready for the new stove on Monday.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Jan 17, 2008)

When I'm in a hurry for just one or two...I break mine into a dish with some water in it, cover them and cook in the microwave.  I copied a link here for you...Microwave Eggs


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 18, 2008)

I've cooked eggs in the cr0ck pot, is it the same as slow cooker? I don't know how long it takes though, because I was cooking them overnight.


----------



## milkdemcows (Jan 19, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> ...and it should be bubbling merrily as well...



Not necessarily (if Chemistry memory serves well enough).  Water will hit 212 degrees F before actually boiling--it still takes quite a bit of energy to bring it to boiling.  

Eggs shouldn't actually be boiled anyway, it makes them a little tougher.  So when I cook them, I bring to boil then turn off heat and let set 13-15 minutes (the water stops boiling right away).  So cooking them in near boiling-temp water should be ok.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2008)

milkdemcows said:


> Not necessarily (if Chemistry memory serves well enough). Water will hit 212 degrees F before actually boiling--it still takes quite a bit of energy to bring it to boiling.
> 
> Eggs shouldn't actually be boiled anyway, it makes them a little tougher. So when I cook them, I bring to boil then turn off heat and let set 13-15 minutes (the water stops boiling right away). So cooking them in near boiling-temp water should be ok.


 

When cooking something that calls for boiling water, do you monitor the temperature of the water with a thermometer or just heat it until it bubbles?


----------



## auntdot (Jan 19, 2008)

Try one egg.  If it works you got it.


----------



## Gossie (Jan 23, 2008)

Did it work?


----------



## jabbur (Jan 23, 2008)

You know the one about best laid plans?  Well I had planned on making the ham salad on Saturday and was going to try the eggs in the slow cooker/crockpot.  However, DH had other plans and we were gone for most of the day.  Then Sunday was spent putting in the outlet for the new stove and installing the new range hood.  Monday we went and picked up the new range and installed it so I ended up just doing things on the new stove.  I thank all who responded and believe if I'm ever in the position again I will try it.  I may have to do it just to satisfy my own curiosity!


----------



## JGDean (Jan 23, 2008)

*Do you have an electric steamer?*

I always boil my eggs in my steamer now. They always turn out consistent.


----------



## Caine (Jan 23, 2008)

ChefRuby said:


> Add several tbsp water into slow cooker, use "high" mode to keep slow cooker warm. Boil water with tea pot (or any other pots), then quickly pour boiling water into slow cooker.


 
You'd think that , if she could boil water in a pot, there would be no need to cook the eggs in a crock pot, n'est pas?


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 24, 2008)

Caine said:


> You'd think that , if she could boil water in a pot, there would be no need to cook the eggs in a crock pot, n'est pas?


 
Non, tu ne me comprends pas.

For "tea pot', it is an electric tea pot, no requirement of stove.


----------



## VaporTrail (Jan 27, 2008)

Hm,  Slightly off topic but the other day I saw bags of hardboiled, peeled, eggs in the dairy section of my supermarket. I thought "cool... I can make deviled eggs a lot quicker!"


----------

